# Push pull legs split twice a week



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive recently decided to go from a full body workout to a push pull legs split. Im wondering whether or not to train 3 times a week or 5 days.

The 3 day push pull split would be:

Monday - Push

Tuesday -Cardio

Wednesday - Pull

Thursday- Cardio

Friday - Legs

Sat & Sun - Rest

The 5 day split would:

Monday - Push

Tuesday - Pull

Wednesday - Legs

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Push

Saturday -Pull

Sunday -Rest ∧ repeat

Im 6ft 2 and weigh 90kg and consider myself a hardgainer. My Stats are quite poor but find hard to progress on them so was wondering if increased frequency would be best for me.

My top stats are:

Bench 80kg

Squat 140kg

Deadlifts 140kg

Overhead press 60kg

Could the 5 day workout push me into overtraining? Let me know what you think or if youve done a similar split?


----------



## Spotter (Jul 30, 2013)

Which of those do you think works best for you? And which of the splits do you like best?

Answer those two question and you got the answer of which to choose. If you believe in a program, eat and sleep enough, overtraining will be bro-science and you will grow!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Why work your upper body four times a week and your lower body once?! Out of the 3 PPL days it *definitely* do legs twice.

If you wanna do 5 times a week why not just do

Week 1. Push, Pull, Rest, Legs, Push, Pull, Rest

Week 2. Legs, Push, Rest, Pull, Legs, Rest

Etc etc etc, there's nothing to say you have to do the same exercises on the same day of the week! I do PPL as often as I feel like during the week (which often ends up with me doing really stupid things like 8 days in a row) but there's no need to stick to a day by day routine..


----------



## drewinlieu (Jun 9, 2013)

layne Norton's PHAT template is also something worth looking at. upper and lower gets hit twice. Definitely think you need two leg days a week without a doubt.


----------

